# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  J. Newman - InMagazin Nov@TV - 081009 - 18,30

## Mukica

bit ce danas razgovor ili prilog s J. Newmanom povodom 3. RMK
aj nek neko snimi

----------


## Mukica

dr. Jack Newman je gost predvac na 3. Rodinoj mlijecnoj konferenciji koja pocinje sutra u Zagrebu

[quote]Jack Newman
Dr Jack Newman nbci Breastfeeding Clinic and InstituteDr. Jack Newman graduated from the University of Toronto medical school in 1970, interning at the Vancouver General Hospital. He did his training in p

----------


## Mukica

evo link na prilog: http://video.novatv.hr/multimedia/za...o-postoji.html

----------

